# Medieval carnivals



## SeverinR (Jul 28, 2015)

Looking for information on Medieval traveling shows/minstrels/ gypsy caravans.

Anything a traveling show might do to entertain their audiences.

I have music, and types of instruments they might use.
1. lutes, hurdy gurdy, crumhorn, flute, pixie harp, nakers drums, tabor drum, 
I have fire eaters/breathers/ spinners.
I have jugglers (including fire jugglers)
  1. figuring on having the MC juggle flaming batons and throw a knife at a target, without messing up the juggling.
Sword swallowers,
dancing girls, (including belly)
acrobats and jokers.
people on stilts,
Snake handler,
strong men would show off with the acrobat and juggling women.

Planning on the finale' being a fire fest of spinners, breathers, fire jugglers, and dancers.

(This is for the WIP "jugglers, Jokers, jesters, and fools"

Am I missing any good acts? (probably won't write about everything at once, but will tell of different acts in different sections of the book.)


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (Jul 28, 2015)

For a minute there I thought we were going down a dangerous path (minstrel shows bring up a different thought in me entirely at knee jerk level). However, what about sleight of hand acts? People love those.


----------



## CupofJoe (Jul 28, 2015)

There might also be fortune tellers and magicians [slight of hand and card tricks not fireballs]. 
I might also think there would be some form of "Snake Oil" sellers, be it holy relics [rescued from the unholy, in distant lands] or a cure for all that ails you [acquired at great expense, again from distant lands].


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Jul 28, 2015)

Storytellers, actors, and puppeteers.


----------



## Russ (Jul 28, 2015)

Bones of unicorns and other mythical creatures are very popular to display


----------



## evolution_rex (Jul 28, 2015)

Mistreated handicapped individuals being caged up for amusement.


----------



## skip.knox (Jul 28, 2015)

Definitely actors--that's a long tradition going at least back to Moliere. In fact, the play was the thing, if I might coin a phrase, and the other stuff was lead-in and sideshow.

Not so much snakes, but bears. Bear baiting, bull baiting. 

Wrestling matches.

This being fantasy, have you considered magic shows? I wonder how a magic show would play in a world in which magic was real. Hmmm.


----------



## CupofJoe (Jul 29, 2015)

evolution_rex said:


> Mistreated handicapped individuals being caged up for amusement.


The "Freak" show may be a real possibility.
The film _Freaks_ [1932] is a terrible and wonderful film and well worth a watch [and it is available online].



skip.knox said:


> This being fantasy, have you considered magic  shows? I wonder how a magic show would play in a world in which magic  was real. Hmmm.


Three Card Monty, Find the Lady, Shell Game [call it what you will] has been popular for a long time. There never seems to be a end to people that think the can beat the dealer.


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (Jul 29, 2015)

CupofJoe said:


> The "Freak" show may be a real possibility.
> The film _Freaks_ [1932] is a terrible and wonderful film and well worth a watch [and it is available online].
> 
> 
> Three Card Monty, Find the Lady, Shell Game [call it what you will] has been popular for a long time. There never seems to be a end to people that think the can beat the dealer.



Wait, you're saying I can't beat the dealer? What if I use Earth Bending?


----------



## Mindfire (Jul 29, 2015)

Brian Scott Allen said:


> For a minute there I thought we were going down a dangerous path (minstrel shows bring up a different thought in me entirely at knee jerk level).



Right? I read the title and was like "OH NO HE DIDN'T!" But then I read the actual post and it was fine.  Although, I'm not sure whether "gypsy" is considered offensive or not.


----------



## Reaver (Jul 29, 2015)

Mindfire said:


> Right? I read the title and was like "OH NO HE DIDN'T!".



I had the same reaction and did a literal facepalm. Should I edit the title?


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (Jul 29, 2015)

Mindfire said:


> Right? I read the title and was like "OH NO HE DIDN'T!" But then I read the actual post and it was fine.  Although, I'm not sure whether "gypsy" is considered offensive or not.



I think that gypsy isn't offensive, unless you use offensive slurs like gypped or use it to refer to the Roma as thieves.


----------



## Mindfire (Jul 29, 2015)

Reaver said:


> I had the same reaction and did a literal facepalm. Should I edit the title?



Might be helpful...


----------



## evolution_rex (Jul 29, 2015)

CupofJoe said:


> The "Freak" show may be a real possibility.
> The film _Freaks_ [1932] is a terrible and wonderful film and well worth a watch [and it is available online].


Gooble Gobble, one of us!


----------



## SeverinR (Jul 29, 2015)

Brian Scott Allen said:


> For a minute there I thought we were going down a dangerous path (minstrel shows bring up a different thought in me entirely at knee jerk level). However, what about sleight of hand acts? People love those.



Yea, didn't even know about the offensive nature of "modern" minstrel shows until I searched for the old style.

Someone wondered if Gypsy's was offensive.  What else would you call a group of nomads that live on entertaining people(and thievery) Granted they are tied to certain societies, but I don't know that it would be offensive.  If it is it was not written to be offensive. 

I think some magic might still be entertaining, but less impressive if they live near people that do magic regularly.


----------



## SeverinR (Jul 29, 2015)

Would Medieval Carnivals have been a better title?
I did specify medieval not modern. (No racism in my book, at least not overt. Probably Classism. Showing the noble how the little people survive while they enjoy their servants and castles.)


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (Jul 29, 2015)

SeverinR said:


> Would Medieval Carnivals have been a better title?
> I did specify medieval not modern. (No racism in my book, at least not overt. Probably Classism. Showing the noble how the little people survive while they enjoy their servants and castles.)



Right, it doesn't show when you're just browsing the forum index page like I do so often. When I actually clicked on the link and read the whole title I let out a sigh of relief. Like I said, it was a first glance knee jerk reaction, after getting the whole context I didn't think about the bad minstrel shows. The title I think is fine.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 29, 2015)

SeverinR said:


> Am I missing any good acts?



Sounds like you have most of them covered. But remember, your detail exists to support the narrative, not intrude on it, and some entertainers will be far more common than others (for example, musicians). 

IIRC, The Time Traveller's Guide to Mediaeval England by Ian Mortimer covered some of the common entertainments:
The Time Traveller's Guide to Medieval England: A Handbook for Visitors to the Fourteenth Century: Amazon.co.uk: Ian Mortimer: 9781845950996: Books

but I'm not sure if it can add much to your list


----------



## Reaver (Jul 29, 2015)

Given that the forum index doesn't show everything, I felt it would be in the best interest of everyone if I changed the title.


----------



## skip.knox (Jul 29, 2015)

WRT what else to call gypsies, Travelers is one. Used in the British Isles. A little research could turn up other possibilities, I bet.


----------



## SeverinR (Jul 30, 2015)

The many times I checked back, I never noticed it didn't say the whole title.
Better title then.

I do have to remember not to get to caught up in the "entertainment" that it detracts from the book.

Will have to figure out how to write the Finale' of the "Carnival" show into the end of the book.  Basically, through out the book the reader will see different acts (will try to tie them to the action also) and then the fiery finale' during the final conflict of the book.


----------



## Cambra (Sep 4, 2015)

skip.knox said:


> WRT what else to call gypsies, Travelers is one. Used in the British Isles. A little research could turn up other possibilities, I bet.



Zingaros, Roma, Tsingano (from Jacqueline Carey's Kusiel trilogy). 

This may be useful and keep you on the straight and narrow! https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romani_people#Romani_subgroups


----------



## MineOwnKing (Sep 4, 2015)

SeverinR said:


> Looking for information on Medieval traveling shows/minstrels/ gypsy caravans.
> 
> Anything a traveling show might do to entertain their audiences.
> 
> ...



One day at Ren Fest will give you all the info you need.

Sky Vault rocks the house.

Only Americans think the Gybos are cool, bunch of thieves is what they are. 

Go to the subway in Madrid at midnight and all the Hollywood romance will be lost, guaranteed.


----------



## SeverinR (Sep 9, 2015)

MineOwnKing said:


> One day at Ren Fest will give you all the info you need.
> 
> Sky Vault rocks the house.
> 
> ...


Gypsies in Greece have no romance to them either.
(although, My first night in a Greek home with little heat (32 degrees F. outside) I gladly overpaid for a good blanket.)


----------



## SeverinR (Sep 9, 2015)

Minstrels
Medieval Minstrels
Musicians


----------



## SeverinR (Oct 5, 2015)

Missed the greatest medieval entertainment demonstration possibly ever on TV.
Game of Thrones-Purple wedding. Stilts jugglers, acrobats, dwarfs, fire breathers, instrumentalists, 
hoopla, fan faire on grand scale.

I know large armies couldn't remain in place a long period, how large could a medieval caravan be? I'm thinking 100 entertainers would be extreme. So thinking 50-65 people would be reasonable for a large troup. 
When they needed they could break up for smaller venues and shows, and meet up again for large kingdom shows.
Maybe divide the full troup into 3 small ones that could turn a profit in small towns and poor cities.


----------

